# HILFE!!!! Fox Micron Mx oder Fox Micron Eos X



## julian123 (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab das in nem andern Thread schon mal erwähnt.
Ich kann mich zwischen den beiden Bissanzeigern nicht entscheiden!
Könnt ihr mir helfen mit eventuellen Erfahrungen oder Empfehlungen?
Es ist wirklich dringed, da ich die bis Weihnachten haben wollte!

Hier die links:

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...56_sid328deec11e47f349b5533613223678d2_x2.htm

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...20_sid328deec11e47f349b5533613223678d2_x2.htm


----------



## Lupus (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: HILFE!!!! Fox Micron Mx oder Fox Micron Eos X*

#hHi verstehe nicht ganz sdein Problem???
Wenn das Geld egal ist nimm halt den teureren der hat doch auch viel mehr Ausstattung!
Sag doch mal genauer was du wissen willst!


----------



## Fischer93 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: HILFE!!!! Fox Micron Mx oder Fox Micron Eos X*

nimm lieber carp sounder, die sind absolut wasserdicht und an den normalen is auch nur ein einziger schalter drann. da kann dann auch nich so viel drann kaputt gehen.


----------



## julian123 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: HILFE!!!! Fox Micron Mx oder Fox Micron Eos X*

Ich hab von den teureren also den Fox Micron Eos gehört,
dass sie einige Probleme haben solln...nicht ganz Wasserdicht und sowas.
Was mich an denen auch noch stört ist, dass die Einstellungen nicht stufenlos verstellbar sind.
Ein Pluspunkt sind natürlich die verschiedenen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.
Ich hab von beiden schon viel Gutes aber auch viel Schlechtes gehört und konnte mich deswegen noch nicht entscheiden und deshalb wollt ich noch ein paar Meinungen hören !


----------



## Lupus (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: HILFE!!!! Fox Micron Mx oder Fox Micron Eos X*

Hallo Julian ich fürchte das wird dir leider bei allen Gerätschaften so ergehen die einerseits recht teuer sind und andererseits auch noch einen entsprechenden Namen zu verlieren haben!

Ich persönlich kenne niemanden der gerade diese Modelle im Einsatz hat allerdings kenne ich schon andere Fox Modelle die von Hardcoreanglern verwendet werden und die haben keinerlei Probleme!

Kaufe etweder bei deinem Händler in der Nähe bei dem du die Geräte auch zurückbringen kannst falls sie defekt sind, oder überlege dir auf ein günstigeres Produkt auszuweichen!

z.B. die Falcons von B.richi

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: HILFE!!!! Fox Micron Mx oder Fox Micron Eos X*

Hallo,
bin selber auch erst 16 und muss auf das Geld achten aber bei Bissanzeigern habe ich NICHT gespart ... ich habe mir auch erst mit voller Freude die Fox RX gekauft und hatte sie 3 Tage im Regeneinsatz danach hatten 2 davon die allgemein bekannten Elektronikprobleme.
Habe sie eingetauscht und habe stattdessen eine neues Carp Sounder CSF1 Set gekauft und fische das jetzt fast 1 Jahr und noch NIE fas dran gewesen einafch nichts ....
Für mich steht fets nie wieder Fox Bissanzeiger ....
Kenne jemanden aus einem anderen Forum der im Carpshop arbeitet und der berichetet mir das andauernd fox eos r sets reinkommen mit Schäden ... viele unzufriedene Kunden.
Naja ... man muss entscheiden zwischen

1.Stabilität,Service und Qualität
  oder
2.Funktionen und Specialeinstellmöglichkeiten

Carpsounder ist übrigens in Deutschland so hat man auch immer einen guten Service nicht wie bisher bei Fox ^^

Mfg marvin


----------



## j4ni (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: HILFE!!!! Fox Micron Mx oder Fox Micron Eos X*

Moin,
es sind in dem alten Thread doch schon reichlich Antworten eingetrudelt und zu dem gibt es gerade zu Bissanzeigern eine Masse an Beiträgen hier im Forum und auch anders wo. Und die Essenz aus all diesen Beiträgen ist:
Es gibt keinen perfekten Bissanzeiger für alle Situationen! Und die Schwächen und Stärken der verschiedenen Pieper sind in den Beiträgen, wenn auch immer etwas persönlich angefärbt, genannt worden. Es wäre denke ich am einfachsten wenn du genau schilderst was du für Anforderungen an die Hupen stellst und dann hoffen, dass die Leute die sich einigermassen mit den Piepern auskennen (wobei ich das für mich nicht in Anspruch nehme) auch noch Lust haben sich zum x-ten Mal dazu zu äussern. Aber ohne deine Frage deutlich zu präzisieren wirst du wohl auch nur unpräzise Meinungen bekommen, die dir wenn du ehrlich bist auch nicht weiterhelfen. Können sie ja auhc nicht weil keiner weiß was du nun umbedingt wissen willst oder welchen Ansprüchen die Pieper bei dir gerecht werden müssen.
Ich habe auch nur auf den Thread geklickt weil ich die Eos R (also die x nur mit Funk) habe, ansonsten hätte ich den xten Pieperbeitrag garnicht erst angeschaut...um nur einen Punkt aus den bisherigen Beiträgen aufzugreifen: Du hast Recht, die Eos sind nicht Stufenlos einstellbar sondern bieten die nur acht verschiedene voreingestellte Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, also wenn es um den Schnurabzug bzw Sensibilität geht, was natürlich viiiieel zu wenig und unpräzise ist, ausser natürlich wenn man mit Festbleimontagen angelt...bei dem Rest hab ich eigentlich keine Lust mich zu wiederholen.
Nur ein Tipp am Schluß, falls du keinen kompetenten Fachhändler vor Ort oder in der Nähe hast: Ab Ende November bis Februar ist Messen bzw Meetingzeit: Fahr hin, grabbel die Piepser alle mal an und lass dich beraten! Und bevor du jetzt schreibst, dass du die Dinger ja zu Weihnachten haben musst - das weißt du ja auch nicht erst seit gestern, oder?

Nichts für ungut, TL und viel Glück bei der Piepserwahl,

Jan


----------



## Spector (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: HILFE!!!! Fox Micron Mx oder Fox Micron Eos X*



j4ni schrieb:


> Und die Essenz aus all diesen Beiträgen ist:
> Es gibt keinen perfekten Bissanzeiger für alle Situationen!



doch gibt es....DELKIM
ich hab fast alles durch...vom 15€ Bissi über die Beaster von Exori, Fox(EOS-R) und CS....die Delkims haben mich wirklich beeindruckt....das einzig störende ist die schlecht verarbeitete Batterieklappe...ansonsten ein Bissi für alle Situationen


----------



## j4ni (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: HILFE!!!! Fox Micron Mx oder Fox Micron Eos X*

Ohne das jetzt vertiefen zu wollen, aber die schlechte Verarbeitung, die nicht nur du den Delkims nachsagst, spricht in meinen Augen gegen das Prädikat 'Perfekt', desweiteren habe ich von Kollegen schon gehört, dass die Piepser bei Wind dazu neigen öfter zu piepen als geplant, was man aber wohl durch höhere Sens.-Einstellungen behoben werden kann. Irgendwas war da, meine ich, auch mal mit zugefrorenen Lichtsensoren oder so was, naja und andere Kleinigkeiten, die man, wie es so schön heißt, den Delkims nachsagt - jedem anderen Bissanzeiger aber auch. Kommt halt auch immer ein wenig auf das Modell selbst an, sprich Montagspieper etc....wie gesagt kein Verlangen das zu Vertiefen, es freut mich aber, dass die Delkims (welche btw?) für dich und dein Fischen die perfekten Pieper sind!


----------



## Kleenus (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: HILFE!!!! Fox Micron Mx oder Fox Micron Eos X*

Also ich habe die Eos X ...
Optisch geil.
War bei extrem Regen am See und danach war einer der 3 sehr leise.
Aber als es wieder trocken war ging er wieder normal. und bei jedem stärkeren Regen wird er wieder leise.
Aber sonst top ! 
Guck dir doch mal das set an wenn das Geld egal ist ...


----------



## luecke3.0 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: HILFE!!!! Fox Micron Mx oder Fox Micron Eos X*

Wieso schießt du dich auf diese Pieper ein, wenn du sie erstens nicht kennst oder keiner Meinungen dazu hat und du zweitens schon Schlechtes darüber gehört hast???#q

Du hast mittlerweile fast hundert Tips zu Bissanzeigern bekommen, gehst aber auf keinen ein und sagst auch nicht präzise was du brauchst!#d
Also ich hab keinen Bock mehr und finde es so langsam unverschämt!

Wie kann man nur so unentschlossen sein!!!???#d

Wenns unbedingt diese Pieper sein sollen (die ich mir nie im Leben kaufen würde, da technisch überholt und völlig überteuert) und du dich nicht entscheiden kannst, dann kauf doch von jedem einen!!!:q

Bei der Auswahl kannste dir auch nen Billigpieper für 15€ kaufen, die Platine selbst versiegeln und 10 Jahre damit angeln -> Da wärste besser mit bedient!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## julian123 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: HILFE!!!! Fox Micron Mx oder Fox Micron Eos X*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Wieso schießt du dich auf diese Pieper ein, wenn du sie erstens nicht kennst oder keiner Meinungen dazu hat und du zweitens schon Schlechtes darüber gehört hast???#q
> 
> Du hast mittlerweile fast hundert Tips zu Bissanzeigern bekommen, gehst aber auf keinen ein und sagst auch nicht präzise was du brauchst!#d
> Also ich hab keinen Bock mehr und finde es so langsam unverschämt!
> ...


 

Ich kann nur aus den beiden auswählen!
Aber das tut jetzt nich zur Sache...
Daher wollte ich wissen, welche von beiden sich eher eignen bzw besser sind. 
Aber du scheinst ja von beiden nicht viel zu halten.
Ich würde die Eos x für 50 euro bekommen, was ich eigentlich nicht überteuert finde.
Wie soll ich sagen was ich präzise brauche?
Ich brauche Pieper, auf die ich mich velassen kann und auch mal den einen oder anderen Regenschauer aushalten müssen.
Wenn die Sensbilität in 8 Stufen einstellbar ist, reicht mir das schon.


----------

